# Form 80 for Partner visa 820/801



## shelleywa (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm slowly getting through this mammoth task of the visa application. My latest hurdle is the form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment. I'm surprised that I can't find any guidelines for this on the immi/border website, as it's so particular (maybe I just can't find it?). I'm hoping someone on here might be able to help me with the questions I'm stuck on. Here's the link to the form, if it helps:

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment

Part E – International travel / movements
Q18
Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
work or study outside your usual country of residence
• holiday/leisure trips
• business
• military deployment
• visits back to your own country

They want the DAY/MONTH/YEAR that I entered and left each country. How on earth am I supposed to know that info for that length of time? I remember going to a few places in Europe but couldn't even estimate the year, let alone the month or day! How accurate do these dates need to be? Is there any way I can find this out through my old passport that I used to travel?

Also, I went on a 2 week Mediterranean cruise that included 3+ countries - how would I explain that??


Q28
Are you applying for a temporary visa?
I am applying for the partner visa 820 and 801. I believe that one is temporary and one is permanent but you apply for and pay for them both at the same time - so should I answer yes or no to this question?

Q34
My current visa details. Place of visa issue - I was living in QLD when this visa was issued to me. However, the letterhead states Perth WA. So do I put QLD, WA or Australia?

Also, "arrival date" - I was already in Aus on a visitor visa, so do I put the date the new visa was granted? Or the date I arrived in Aus on my original visa?

Q35
Have you been to Australia before?
Same situation as above. I came here on a visitor visa and got a student visa to replace it but didn't leave the country - does this count as a previous visit?

Also, I came to Aus once before on a working holiday, from the UK - I'm guessing that "place of visa issue" for that would be UK? Or the city or town?

Q47
Do you have any personal contacts in Australia? Personal contacts include visa sponsors, any relatives, friends, family
members and acquaintances in Australia.

I have an Aunt, so will include her. Visa sponsor - that's my partner, so I will include him. Do I include his parents as well? His 3 brothers and their spouses?

I think mainly it's the "friends & acquaintences" bit that's confusing me - how far do you take it? Maybe mutual friends of my partner and I that are going to be our supporting witnesses for the partner application? - Yes, I have made lots of friends and acquaintences since living here - but do I really need to include my entire school class??

Q48
Do you have any other personal contacts in Australia?
Again, not sure who would qualify for this that's not already covered in Q47?? 



Thanks for any help on this


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

1. The answers should match your passport stamps. It is of course difficult for EU citizens to track their movements across Europe so just do your best with those trips - if you have old plane ticket receipts (usually those are emailed to you), plane/train ticket stubs, etc. you can use those as well to get exact dates. On a multiple country trip, you would do something like:

01/03/2014 - 05/03/2014: Country A
06/03/2014 - 10/03/2014: Country B
11/03/2014 - 15/03/2014: Country C

2. Permanent visa

3. Place of issue is where the visa was issued, not where you were living when it was issued. If the visa was issued in Perth, you put Perth.

4. You would include all previous trips to Australia and all visas issued. The visa paperwork (or label if it's old) usually tells you where the visa was issued.

5. Obviously you wouldn't list everyone you know under personal contacts. Usually just the partner and their parents is enough, and any direct family members you have. You don't need to list friends etc. If I recall correctly the form only asks for 3 people. It's sort of like when you apply for a job or a rental, you're not listing 100 people as references.


----------



## shelleywa (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks! This helps a lot


----------



## shelleywa (Jan 17, 2013)

Also, for Q47, I am putting my Aunt. She was born in England but came over as a £10 POM in the 60's. So is she a British citizen, an Australian Citizen, or both??


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

shelleywa said:


> Also, for Q47, I am putting my Aunt. She was born in England but came over as a £10 POM in the 60's. So is she a British citizen, an Australian Citizen, or both??


Both.


----------



## shelleywa (Jan 17, 2013)

On second look, it asks what nationality she is. This would be British, right?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

shelleywa said:


> On second look, it asks what nationality she is. This would be British, right?


Nationality = citizenship, in this case.


----------



## shelleywa (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks! I have now submitted this application and am breathing a sigh of relief!


----------

